# erie smallmouth



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have fished Erie Pa now for about the last 7 years in the spring usually a May and a June trip.We fish the Bay and Lake with alot of success.Every year is getting a little more difficult and more crowded.Last year they even doubled the license fee,not to mention the cost of gas these days.So what I'm asking you western basin smallmouth guys is how do you have alot of success there.I live in Columbus so it would be closer and cheaper but I have never done real well there for smallies.I know now that we have an off season for bass that may help Erie in Ohio be as great as PA,they have always had that law.No tournaments and plenty of big fish returned to there beds is what kept me going back.I have tried some summertime smallmouth fishing around the Islands and caught some,I've tried the harbors with little luck...tooo shallow.I would like to try spring fishing the bay if I could get a little advice where to try so I don't spend a whole trip eliminating unproductive water.Any help will be appreciated,also if you guys need help on Erie Pa fishing I could help you out.

Thanks,Chad


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I drop shot goby style plastics along the rocky edges of the islands. Go during the week (advantage of a traveling salesman) and avoid the crowd.

WAR


----------



## HAIRJIG (Apr 13, 2004)

Check out the old posts on Vermillion and Cranberry Creek.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

i have only fished the bay a couple times. we did really well off of cold creek. i have pictures of a bunch of smallies i caught there once. its not very deep around there. lots of rocks.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I've only messed with them along the michigan and canadian shorelines on erie. Once we found them we really tore into them though. St. Clair is blast as well. I know the wrecks and reefs by the islands are supposed to be good though as well.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

i know this is kind of off topic but i get to pick out a boat for christmas and im not sure wat kind to get im leaning towards catfishing and bassin so maybe a bass boat any suggestions this would be my first boat


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

that would entirely depend on how much you have to spend and what type of water you plan on fishing. Try posting in the lounge, you should get lots of advice.


----------



## WLB (Apr 6, 2004)

If I was you I would forget the Sandusky bay, put your boat in at the mazurik state ramp and concentrate on 
Kellys Is. Theres fish on all sides at different depths, theres several reefs just off it's shore that hold smallies.
The fish can be anywhere from 2 ft deep to 40 ft deep, thats the fun part.  
I drag tubes or drop shot most of the time, but bladebaits, jerkbaits, spinnerbaits and cranks all work.
It's a rough crossing if it's windy, but once you get there, you can always find calm water.
You'll see a little island just to the north of Kellys, it holds smallies too, but it's in Canadian water, so you need their license and if you have that it's only a few more miles to Pelee is....smallie heaven!
Good Luck!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The fishing is just as good in the Western Basin. You can use the same tactics as you do over there in Erie, PA and the PI bay over there. It's the pressure that I think makes the difference between PA fishing and around the Islands fishing. The boat wakes alone can make for rough waters and that doesn't help you concentrate on tactics and presentation much! Find structure and you'll find the fish.


----------

